# Time for a new digital camera



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Alright,

The camera I have has done me well but with so many great pictures to be taken in California, I think it's time for a new one. I mean, when your cell phone starts to catch up with your camera don't you think it's getting close to time for a new one. I'm not picky but I want digital, a good bit of optical zoom, a large display and small size (haha, I know, I was kidding about not being picky).

I'm digging the Casio Exilim Zoom EX-Z1000 but I think I would like more optical zoom and don't really need that high of quality pictures. Besides, I'm kinda rough on electronics (i.e., it will get stuck in my pocket).

If you have any suggestions, please feel free to post a link to the product.

Casio Exilim Zoom EX-Z1000


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I got a Canon digital (EOS 10-D if I remember right) a few years ago and I love it! It uses the same Canon lenses I got for my EOS Elan many years back. Probably not what you're looking for, but if you start thinking long term on a digital camera, this can be a good choice. I take mine with me when we're out motorcycle riding.

John


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Canon EOS350D here. Many interchangable lenses are available. I currently have the "kit lens" that came with the camera (18-55mm zoom), a 75-300 zoom and a 400mm fixed lens. Still waiting to get the 1.4 or 2x multiplier.  My camera is always with me.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Panasonic Lumix FZ20 here. 

Of course, none of us are listening! 

N8 said -- *IT WILL GET STUCK IN MY POCKET*!!

Before that I had a Canon A85. It was fairly small, but TERRIBLE for taking pics in ... say... a gym, like at a middle school band concert. Small lens, and only 3x optical zoom. 12x digital, but IMO digital zoom is about worthless.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Canon SD400 here.. (now superceded by SD450)... fits in a case on your belt. Tiny thing but takes great pictures. I use the "Kids and Pets" setting for concerts... they come out fine.

Also gets relatively good video (with audio) too.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Wife has the digital elph SD400 I believe. Nice camera and we have been responsible for 4 others purchasing the camera. All happy users as far as I know.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I just got a Sony DSC-H1, and I love it. It only is a 5.1 MP, but has 12x zoom. The problem is you did say something about it getting stuck in your pocket. This means you are looking for something that will fit in your pocket. That limits your zoom capability quite a bit. As Laverne said, digital zoom is worthless. You get the same effect editing on your computer. You can get some fantastic MP rates reasonably inexpensively today, in some very small cameras, but effective optical zoom capability means size. You have to decide just how much zoom you really want, and how big a camera you are willing to carry. Mine has 12x zoom, and I am still anxious to get the 2x adapter for it. 6x zoom seems to be about the limit for a relatively small digital camera, with 3x or less much more common.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

The Nikon D50 you get alot more camera for the same price as these other small cameras

http://www.prestigecamera.com/product.asp?id=nkd50&l=Nextag


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I recently bought a Kodak P850 (5 Megapixels, 12:1 optical zoom), upgrading from my Canon A80 (4 megapixels, 3:1 optical zoom). I'd considered the Sony H1, but opted for the Kodak due to a few features it has that the Sony lacks, and preferring Secure Digital cards over Memory sticks. I also bought a Kodak EasyShare printer dock, which is really quite nice. Print quality of the 4x6 photos it produces is excellent. 
Sony ;has apparently replaced the H1 with the H2. In my opinion, you can't go wrong with either the P850 or the H1. They're definitely not in the "drop in the pocket" category, but both yield near professional results. The 12 to 1 zoom ratio of these cameras is a real plus. Both retail for under $400.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

Laverne said:


> Panasonic Lumix FZ20 here.


Here also, think it is an excellent camera

Bob


----------



## bdneuman (May 11, 2006)

Cholly said:


> I recently bought a Kodak P850 (5 Megapixels, 12:1 optical zoom), upgrading from my Canon A80 (4 megapixels, 3:1 optical zoom). I'd considered the Sony H1, but opted for the Kodak due to a few features it has that the Sony lacks, and preferring Secure Digital cards over Memory sticks. I also bought a Kodak EasyShare printer dock, which is really quite nice. Print quality of the 4x6 photos it produces is excellent.
> Sony ;has apparently replaced the H1 with the H2. In my opinion, you can't go wrong with either the P850 or the H1. They're definitely not in the "drop in the pocket" category, but both yield near professional results. The 12 to 1 zoom ratio of these cameras is a real plus. Both retail for under $400.


I just ordered a Kodak P850 from costco.com for $229.00 - includes bag and charging dock - incredible deal!:eek2:

I've been reading that the firmware update vastly improves some issues with this camera's performance...


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

bdneuman said:


> I just ordered a Kodak P850 from costco.com for $229.00 - includes bag and charging dock - incredible deal!:eek2:
> 
> I've been reading that the firmware update vastly improves some issues with this camera's performance...


Yikes! I paid over $500 for the cameera and dock less than two months ago!  
One of the first things I did when I got the camera was to download the EasyShare software update and the firmware update. It's nice that they have upgradeable firmware for the camera.
You'll really like this camera. At the price you got, it's a downright steal.


----------

